# Eurotunnel



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I'm back thinking about this, and seem to recall there was a 10 ticket deal - I thought it was £39 each time....unless you travel at a peak time, or peak holiday time...which we wouldn't anyway.... BUT whilst looking found this:

How to register? 

1 - To open a Frequent Traveller FlexiPlus Account, just click on ‘Continue’ below and purchase a minimum of 10 single journeys for £119/€166 each.

2 – Once you have paid, the amount will be credited to your Account and will be valid for 12 months. An Account number and password will be issued.

Now £119 each crossing is flipping expensive....so did I misread it first time?

I recall looking at the prices and a return would have been £62...

Carol


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

No I Have checked and thats what its says alright
But members have been saying it was a lot cheaper than that
?????


How to register

Simply go online or call our Contact Centre and pay up-front for a minimum of 10 single Frequent Traveller FlexiPlus tickets for only £119 each. 
You will receive a Frequent Traveller FlexiPlus Account number and password, which you will need everytime you book. 
Please note Frequent Traveller FlexiPlus Accounts are valid for 12 months from the date payment is made.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I think it means you do it as a foot passenger that will be £39 one way and change it at a later date - am not 100% sure but am thinking that is how you do it. I could be wrong!!!! yes even me!!!! 8O 

Imbiber has done it better ask him whence next he on!

Greenie

PS my smileys are losing their christmas hats more and more every day now am down to 5 of them all rest are back to normal.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I've just booked our crossing for next July. Travelling out on a Thursday and back on a Saturday. Both trips travelling at the most expensive time of day and that came to £92 each way!

Well it didn't really cos I used Tesco vouchers. Bargain!!!!


----------



## 106099 (Jul 25, 2007)

We do it every year, £39 per trip, not flexi plus though. The flexi plus is whats putting the price up. Still cost extra for using a motorhome or van and trailer as we do often, but still works out a lot less than booking normally.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

You say it costs more for the motohome - much?

carol


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

Happy New Year to you all.

Frequent traveller tickets on Eurotunnel are £390 for a book of 10 single tickets, each worth £39. One of these are used for each crossing....off peak. If you want to travel in high season you have to top up with extra cash. The £39 single ticket is valid for cars.....but motorhomes can use them with no problem, other than having to pay a £9 'top up' fee. So a single journey in a motorhome will cost you £48 single, £96 return. Therefore, as the cheapest crossing you can get (so i believe) with a motorhome is £61, you are saving a minimum of £13 on each single crossing. Well worth it if you are going to make 5 return journeys in a year.

I hope this makes sense to you, it probably won't to me when i read it back.....and i know what i mean !!!!!!  :roll: 

Mary


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Frequent traveller package: £9 extra for a motorhome ...39+9=48 per crossing (96 return)

if you only manage 4 trips it's still reasonable at£120 return... just for the convenience


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Thank you both for that, are these only booked/purchased via phone and can they be used in conjunction with Tesco vouchers as a single booking can.

Many thanks
Carol


----------

